# Forum > News > Contests >  Soapbox Rotations Holiday Giveaway - Over $1000 in Prizes. Just need to post!

## Soapbox

*Happy Holidays Giveaway brought to you by Soapbox Rotations!*

*HOW TO ENTER:*
Your Ownedcore account must have been created *BEFORE December 2015* _OR_ have more than 15 *Reputation* _OR_ have *Donator* status.
Step 1: Reply to this thread
Step 2: ...
Step 3: That is it!

Winners will be announced on 8 Jan 2016 which is also the day it expires. Winners will be able to choose their Prize in the order they are selected. I will take the total number of posts, and select a random number which corresponds with a post to decide winners. **DO NOT DOUBLE POST**. Anyone who double posts will be immediately disqualified (It is extremely easy to see if you double posted).
I will send PMs to the winners in order of their selected priority. The first winner has their pick of which prize they want, 2nd winner then gets their pick, and 3rd place gets what is left. Runner ups will be contacted immediately to receive their prize. All recipients, including runners up also receive a 90 day premium access pass to Soapbox Rotations if they wish to use it. 

*PRIZES:*
*(PRIZE NUMBER 1) Video Card
Nvidia 980ti Video Card*
**




*(PRIZE NUMBER 2) Gaming / Streaming Audio and Mic
Sennheiser GAME ONE PC Gaming Headset *OR* Audio-Technica ATH-M50xDG LIMITED EDITION Professional Studio Monitor Headphones + Blue Microphones Yeti USB Microphone**
*OR**
+



*(PRIZE NUMBER 3) Gaming Mouse and Keyboard
Corsair STRAFE Cherry MX Red Mechanical Gaming Keyboard + Razer Naga Epic Chroma*



I will also select *3* Runners up who will each get 30 days of WoW game time.


Happy Holidays everyone!

----------


## wowmerq

Wow! Merry Christmas!

----------


## UFCFreak89

First  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Love this dude and his program!

EDIT: WOW MERQ

----------


## KilerJ

Hope I win, Love all your rotations! Happy Holidays to everyone and good luck!

----------


## Dovah

I'm entering. Good luck everyone! and thanks for doing this Soapbox!

----------


## adeal

So nice of you guys, killed mythic archi the other day with his rogue rotation, its legendary !

----------


## Parlour

Merry Christmas

----------


## nertharul

Awesome Soap, thnx for the great job and merry christmas.

----------


## Tera1000

Yaaaaaaaay count me in!!!

Can I exchange my prize in soapbox rotations and subscriptions? ;D Srsly asking!

----------


## D3Boost

Great way to give back to the community!  :Smile:

----------


## DiamondStarFall

Thanks soapbox! I am entering! Merry x mas n have a happy new year guys! ^_^

----------


## StormGold

Joining in. Merry Christmas!

----------


## liffe

wooow this is a crazy giveaway :Big Grin:  hope i win sumthing<3 and merry christmas to everyone

----------


## Hirobo

Want that gpu bb gurl!!!

----------


## cobok

Soapbox ftw

----------


## husobaba1903

*Those are very nice prizes to give away Soapbox.Big kudos to you for such Christmas gifts.*

----------


## Disec

Merry Christmas Soapbox! Very nice prizes.

----------


## tenaciouzd

Been working with SBRDEV2 on skype to make the warrior profiles even better than they already were! Some of the changes just went live today! Check it out!! Merry Christmas to Soap and to all others that make this product/community as amazing as it is!

----------


## phantom325

:^) 980 TI would be lovely for my soon to be built streaming PC

----------


## Doodac

Love your rotations, good job  :Smile:  Thanks for giveaway

----------


## DarkLinux

Merry Soapbox Christmas! Yup, I'm a sellout for free shit ;(

----------


## rdruid69

Pretty cool! Happy holidays everyone! And good luck on this contest.

----------


## Notgoodenough

Thank you so much for the giveaway Soapbox! Happy Holidays and have a Merry Christmas.

----------


## Tripnotix

Merry Christmas to you all! good luck

----------


## CodeMyLife

Soapbox is amazing. Nothing but the best!!

Happy holidays everyone!

----------


## parabola595

Props to Soapbox Rotations!

Happy Holidays

----------


## ransidchik

good luck to everyone and happy holidays!

----------


## zello

Thanks for giveaway Soapbox,happy holidays all  :Smile:

----------


## jimmys96

Would love to replacemy stupid gtx460 ): Not like I ever win anything anyways... Great contest though!

----------


## shinavaka

I like u guys  :Big Grin:

----------


## jocaacoj

Gl everyone!

----------


## razer86

Merry Xmas all and thank you Santa Soapbox

----------


## Radovan

Thanks for giveaway and happy new year  :Smile:

----------


## ImmortalTech

Happy Holidays!

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Sweet giveaway! Good luck to everyone!

----------


## akeon1

Yay ! free stuff - merry christmas all

----------


## Thomja

That's a really nice giveaway. Props to you for this.

Good luck everyone! ^^

----------


## xcureanddisease

Hell yes! Soap <3 thank you dude. Hoping for the mic here! My son broke his and passed mine to him... LETS DO IT RNJEEZUS!

----------


## smusen

Sign me up fam!

----------


## Sklug

Very cool of you guys. Plus brilliantly written scripts. Good Luck everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## Reyson

Happy Holidays to all, and thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## sed-

merry xmas!! glad to see so many people into holiday spirit! ^.^

----------


## shahinpb

Happy Holidays  :Big Grin:

----------


## KAAOTIC

Put me in Coach! Thanks Soap!

----------


## Rhoy

Good luck !

----------


## Igzz

Wow what a giveaway! I'm in, thanks for hosting this!

----------


## mrkebo

Awesome giveaway!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dielord

Awesome, let me in pls  :Smile:

----------


## oxytech

Nice of you guys

----------


## cukiemunster

Reply!!



/10char

----------


## skeletonboy360

Joining. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ev0

nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing nipples pickles sniffing

----------


## imajicrazy

☺ have never won anything before, but I sure won't pass on a chance at winning something AND wish everyone a merry Christmas and a happy new year at the same time!

----------


## Tariel

Awesome giveaway!

----------


## erop

nice one from great team 
thanks!

----------


## tezzarist

Once again you did it soap. First the Creation of soapbox and now an EPIC xmas giveaway. GL to everyone that has entered at a very merry xmas to you Soap

----------


## Yezea

Wow .. nice one, soap !

----------


## korbon

Oh awesome) Thx for your work! 

p.s. unban me pls in your forum)

----------


## kakashi10

Wow! Santa is here!! Merry xmas!!

----------


## Gasless

Awesome. Merry Christmas!

----------


## sovvie

wooo soapbox

----------


## SnowwyWolf

Thank you so much for this amazing giveaway, I love using SBR, works amazing well in mythic dungeons  :Smile: .
Best of luck to everyone who enters!

----------


## devilwearsprada

Woah, pretty damn cool!  :Smile: 
Merry xmas to every ownedcore users :Smile:

----------


## burnaz

really nice move soap!

----------


## tigole1

heyyy soap, you rock  :Smile:

----------


## Spooch

Great giveaway and great prizes Soap!
Happy holidays  :Smile:

----------


## McWeiss

Merry Christmas to you and your team. You do a great job. Especially on the hunter routines and the communication with your users  :Smile:  Keep up the good work! 
btw: what about throwing in some subscription time or limited premium time for sbr?  :Big Grin: 

Happy New Year
McWeiss aka DonJoe

----------


## jppgibbs

Wow this is great. I've been using Soapbox since 5.4 and never looked back, great all the time. Merry Christmas to you and the team, thanks.

----------


## Voodoojudas

I love free things, except STD's...NO NO NO

----------


## zycamzip

First off, thanks for the opportunity.

Second, I am not currently using a video card, but imagine this would turn my comp into a super gaming machine... *crosses fingers*

----------


## feuersaenger

Yaye Prizes! Thx Soap  :Smile:

----------


## Vuilegek

good stuff

----------


## DeathComesForU

Merry Christmas!!!

----------


## PaYnE18

Holy **** great giveaway, also SBR best bot!

----------


## kenny_black04

Very nice of you ! Happy holidays everyone !

----------


## Iceazuk

Happy Holidays!

----------


## CrownedClown

Gotta say now that's a giveaway...
Count me in  :Smile: 

Also Merry X-mas to everyone  :Smile:

----------


## mrwong

Merry Christmas and good luck  :Smile:

----------


## hangel87

Marry Christmas!! 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## ch0pzer

Hey soap! Thanks for doing this. I wish you a happy christmas, and I love your program!

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Might as well entet too, thx for doing this lol

----------


## havheks99

Count me in  :Smile:  Thanks Soapbox

----------


## MastaRage

Thanks for the opportunity Soap!

----------


## Grim32

Awesome, happy christmas Soap.

-Grim

----------


## Xeleon

Wow - that is amazing!

Merry Xmas & Happy New Year! <3 :-)

----------


## jpvdpoel

Merry Christmas SBR! <3

----------


## Dream Eater

Go SBR go! Merry Christmas everyone!

----------


## KuRIoS

Very nice soap  :Smile:  
here is my entry  :Smile:

----------


## Aurina

Wow, very nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Kenneth

entering! So many giveaways this holiday season!

----------


## Merkur

wow! very cool prizes  :Smile: 
Happy New Year OwnedCore!

----------


## Tryllefar

Merry Christmas 😊

----------


## blueflames

Tried Soapbox when it first came out, it worked great. Looked into trying again but not sure of PVP Support? Anyways Thanks for the giveaway and +LUCK  :Smile:

----------


## Aeixh

Nice to hear you guys got giveaways!

Long time lurker, Good luck to everyone!

----------


## zj123

Cool! Happy Holidays Ownedcore!

----------


## petroshek

Well alrighty then

----------


## madsjuul

in4 giveaway for dem lewts  :Smile:  btw loving your rotations, been using them for the past year  :Smile:

----------


## Yukka

Trying my luck  :Smile:

----------


## Alfalfa

Awesome giveaway, thanks!

----------


## TechnoKilla

Replying to win!

----------


## me28791

Thanks for the giveaway.

And happy holidays to all.

----------


## evilman24

Awesome prizes gl to us all

----------


## firung

I like trains

----------


## TomS7

Hope I win, Been using soapbox since BRF!

----------


## MisterPepsi

Thanks for the awesome giveaway.Happy Holidays ! :Big Grin:

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

Good Luck all! Merry Christmas!

----------


## mirdanek84

Awesome contest, really nice to see someone give something back to community. Merry xmas to everyone!

----------


## Torpedoes

Thanks soapbox! Merry xmas and good luck everyone!

----------


## Amalizzy

I'm entering. Good luck everyone! and thanks for doing this Soapbox!

----------


## TaySwiftFan

entering this, good luck to all that participate.

i've been using soap since launch and i can confidently say that there is no better program nor development team. 
they genuinely care about their customers and providing the best level of customer service as they possibly can.

----------


## chefrob

Thanks and Merry Christmas

----------


## G0tha

Merry Christmas :Big Grin:

----------


## Gentoo

Winner winner chicken dinner

----------


## nazgul111

Well, would be sweet to get that GPU upgrade  :Stick Out Tongue: , not that i ever win anything but hey :Big Grin:

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Meryy Christmas all, and good luck  :Smile:

----------


## setha

Your awesome Soap!!!

----------


## darkblitzrc

hello! i would love to win something  :Big Grin:

----------


## Toon666

wow nice!

hopes are up

----------


## pepe2c

good luck every1

----------


## crossbones

What a guy! Merry xmas Soapbox!

----------


## Bloodybeast

Merry Christmas to you all

----------


## CharlesMartin

Wow! Merry Christmas!

----------


## Jvidiashow

Merry Christmas, what a great comp!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CosmicHax

Thanks for this awesome give away soap! merry xmas!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Not2Legit

Well then. Rolling!

----------


## sivarak

Woahh yeah. Awesome prizes

----------


## visitor

awesome, cool

----------


## k4za

thank you soapbox!

----------


## Flubleah

weeeeeeewww, merry eggsmaz  :Big Grin:

----------


## winterspring1314

Thank you very much for hosting the giveaway, Soapbox. 

I cannot imagine a day without SBR in my WoW  :Big Grin: 

All the best to everyone! 

WinterSprinG

----------


## geroth22

Been subscribed since MoP! Hope I win! Merry Christmas!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gordobola

Merry Christmas, i'm a old user of soapbox since, the beginning of this year

Good luck for all

----------


## Loque

Woohoo, this is awesome soap! Merry Christmas to all!

----------


## summy93

wow merry christmas ! want it so much and playing with soapbox since months.

----------


## dklcfr

Merry Christmas Soap and Team.

----------


## Sariam1992

woo! Sign me up! love this rotation bot =]

----------


## TheQt

<3 Soap!!!! Been with you on the forums for about 8 months now! Lovee your work!!!

----------


## Bitadas

Happy Holidays and Merry X-mas everyone

----------


## violentfemme

Happy Holidays!! I have been a happy SBR member for over a year, this is an awesome opportunity. Good Luck to everyone!!

----------


## zerzu

wow!! love SBR !!!

----------


## microxx

thansk a lot for this... happy holidays and may i will win something  :Smile:

----------


## embee

Ho ho ho!!!!!!! Santa-soap!!!!!!!
Marry Xmassssssss!!!! Ho ho hoooooooo!!!!!
Thanks for this giveaway!!!!!!!!

Sbr user  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Whatsmyname

A satisfied SBR user who would love to win a prize.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Audiocubes

Happy Holidays indeed. Thanks for this good cheer, SBR!  :Cool:

----------


## Confucius

Awesome contest, I am entering for sure  :Smile:  Thanks to all the contest makers for making great ones this christmas

----------


## Sauldog

Wow, thanks Soap  :Smile:

----------


## johnnycashed

GG thanks for the contest and goodluck to all

----------


## Badoodis

Wooo I need me some wow gametime <3 goodluck everyone

----------


## Nephilim2016

Making retirement more enjoyable - 11 characters leveled in both regions with most being item level 710+ with Soapbox Rotations. Kept my interest during this abysmal expansion, thanks to Soapbox.

All the best to you and yours. Good luck with the contest, folks.

----------


## Master674

Very nice contest, count me in  :Smile:

----------


## Zackxxx

Merry Christmas! !

----------


## marcusw89

been a sub since the beginning Soap is the best

----------


## worldablaze

merry christmas soap!

----------


## iMigu

awesome, fingers crossed

----------


## Ledore

Happy holidays!

----------


## Eddie12390

Happy Thanksgiving

----------


## wolmer

Merry Christmas!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shuckles

Been a Soap user forever! Can't give it up! Happy Holidays Ownedcore/Soap!

----------


## grah1

well, lets try

----------


## markons

I hope I get something  :Smile:

----------


## Murghoul

Happy Holidays, friends.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

This is great, been loving Soapbox since joining!

----------


## sportin8801

He's the best!

----------


## Murgy

Post for the best rotation maker.

----------


## Nerdygamer1o4

i love using soapbox rotation when i go beast in raids 
love to win this lol it was be awesome
still rocking a 670 lol with 60 fps lol

----------


## chric

Merry Christmas

----------


## Carries4Lyfe

Happy Holidays, this seems great! been a long time user

----------


## zoceka

Merry Christmas and thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## bridolu

Merry christmas and good luck to the winner  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Damn this gpu ^^

----------


## Derzkiy

Thank you Soap and Merry Christmas  :Smile:

----------


## scadouche

gl to everyone

----------


## spammero

Good luck guys and Merry Christmas  :Big Grin:

----------


## sorhc

merry christmas from Poland !

----------


## Sychotix

Can't pass this one up! <3 Merry Christmas.

----------


## aeo

Hey well why not. GL to everyone else  :Smile:  Happy Holidays

----------


## WiNiFiX

Happy Fathers Day
*...*

----------


## Sheerphenom

Merry Christmas Soap! Great Program!

----------


## shibbyking

Merry Christmas, Thank you for the amazing program!

----------


## culino2

Merry christmas, hohohoho.

----------


## IFoundAGlitch

Soapbox Nr 1 World Ranking giveaways

----------


## InfamousRage

Hi Soapbox,

Lovely competition, I'd like to say thank you for giving us all this opportunity to win these nice prized !

InfamousRage

----------


## earth1337

merry christmas everyone!

----------


## Trubes

Not that I ever win anything, but it's worth a shot!  :Wink:

----------


## 2xtwinker

Schoene Weihnachten!

----------


## dunkzz

thank you soap, i wish you and your family a merry christmas and a happy new year  :Wink:

----------


## Nirama

Merry Christmas !

----------


## wowbottern

Merry Christmas everybody !!

----------


## Domo Kun

Woot!! i need a mouse or keyboard but anything would help

ty

----------


## Tocsin

Thanks for a great year! Hope next year is even better.

----------


## Jaladhjin

very generous of you..

I'd like to throw my name into the hat :-)

----------


## matisyahu

nice one!
id like to participate too  :Smile:

----------


## Pengu

Awesome, id like to enter as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## Budoy

Maligayang Pasko sa lahat

----------


## Elessar18

Good luck to everyone, and happy holidays)

----------


## Loschi

Nice Soapbox!

----------


## HighQ2

Thanks for your services @ TeamSoap

Merry X-mas to you all

----------


## Snowee

Free stuff yay

----------


## d3yoyo

enjoying the holidays now with the SBR! wish I had the full version  :Smile:

----------


## deifsitas

Thanks guys for all that you do!

----------


## GreenTrees

I like to program I have been studying and actively participating in the activities since I joined MMowned. My first programming forum was CodeCall and I managed to achieve Guru status there which no longer exists. I am not a Senior Member after the forum was sold and taken on by its new owners. Through them I learned a lot about C++ (My first language), Visual Basic, and Python and over the years I have become experienced with HTML5, CSS, PHP and many others. I am very excited to learn more about programming always and my own problem is actually FINISHING projects! haha..I will never give up though and I advise you all to never give up as well! My other passion is for music.. If you all want to hear the sounds I tinker with you can check out my soundcloud and youtube linked below.. I am not trying to advertise this because I don't really gain huge exposure.. But to other artists who like listening to creations from the new underground people.. Go ahead and check it out!

https://www.youtube.com/user/DjNarcotize
https://soundcloud.com/djnarcotize

Some New Years resolutions of mine:

1. Stay clean and healthy. This life has brought me many awesome, fun, and unique experiences that I would never trade for anything.
Unfortunately, as awesome as those experiences were it has taken a huge toll on my brain function and I plan to repair that all the way.

2. I plan to save up and move into my own place. I am almost 22 now and my wife and I live at home. We could have moved out earlier but the house was much
nicer than the places we could have afforded to live in.. However, I can't sit in luxury forever. Part of my goals for next year include my wife and I moving into 
our own place.

3. Expand my knowledge in the development field. My wife wants to create a 3D game. She has a lot of concepts that are just not tackled in the world today. Such as an 
environment that is actually 100% logical. I will spare the details since she would probably kill me if I published any of the ideas.. However, there is a 32GB SD card around
here with over 22 hours of us talking about the game engine and how it will be designed. She is an artist and I am a programming engineer, together we plan to make an 
amazing game. I will be starting to lay down the foundations of it next year, it will take us years to complete but honestly we don't care about the development time. We are 
developing this game for us and all who decides to play on it in the future even if the 3D environment becomes outdated by the time it is done. We care about gaming not 
money and that is why the game will be free-to-play, free to download, access to every expansion without paying. You might ask us how we plan to do such a thing.. Well, if 
you look at the costs of running a game like this vs. the potential profit it will make if made well. We won't have to charge members to play. Donations, Advertisements, etc will 
be able to keep the game running with no problems. It's all about the marketing approach and we have a good time backing us in that department if we can get the game built.

A message to the posters: Come on guys! Over $1,000 in prizes? Tell us about yourself, tell us what you plan to do this Christmas and your plans for the New Year. It's a a chance to win something with just a single post. I'm really surprised to see posts that have terrible grammar and are 1 sentence long. I know there are grammatical errors and my post but I did put effort into this instead of going, "Hi, c00l story bro, by3)


If I was to win I could really use that graphics card as you can see by the pictures!

 

With that being said, it is time for some holiday cocoa and to wake the lovely lady up to some breakfast![/SIZE]

----------


## darkimp1

i would love that epic card  :Big Grin:  merry xmas

----------


## Fireflyer

Merry X-Mas to all of You!

----------


## d8abyte

Awesome! Merry christmas  :Smile:

----------


## Alzukie

Thank you for the opportunity!

----------


## Slacker

Signing up for the contest!! Merry christmas all

----------


## artemarkantos

Well, I wish you all good to celebrate the New Year holidays, do not forget the family, GG and stay cool.

----------


## NeverLan

Entering! Audio-Technica ATH-M50xDG LIMITED EDITION Professional Studio Monitor Headphones + Blue Microphones Yeti USB Microphone or the graphic card would be LEGEND.. WAIT FOR IT...

----------


## Filint

Merry Christmas all  :Smile:

----------


## Semord85

Thank you for hosting this giveaway! Very kind of you!!

Merry Christmas to everyone in the Ownedcore community!

----------


## KefkaBot

Woot thanks Soapbox!

Happy Holidays!

----------


## Falkeid

Good luck to everyone. And happy holiday!  :Smile:

----------


## crapform

Wow! Merry Christmas!

----------


## stokbaek

Happy xmas to people and the best of luck :>

----------


## Dehuhn

Merry Christmas!  :Smile:

----------


## Diogenex

Merry Christmas!

----------


## nguyen

Merry Christmas and Good Luck Soapbox men  :Big Grin:

----------


## paschl

Sadly i never win anything but trying doesnt hurt right? ^^
Good luck everybody except me.

----------


## Eblis

Thank you for this giveaway. Good luck everybody!

----------


## knudbirger

Holy shit, this is big. Happy holidays everyone! Hope you have a great time.

----------


## Taithxoxo

Merry Christmas =)

----------


## vvvat

thanks for a chance!

----------


## GoXLd

Happy holidays Ownedcore! Happy 2016!
thank everyone! GL & HF on the next year  :Big Grin:

----------


## [H]itman

History of Christmas Trees - Christmas - HISTORY.com

Happy Holidays to all! Watch the video as it is great information on how Christmas trees came about =) Very interesting.

Good luck to all.

----------


## Jaerin

I think this is how you reply again?

----------


## skipper1

What a wonderful giveaway  :Smile:  Merry Christmas!

----------


## cdk

Big fan of you guys! Running paid sub on OS X and loving it. Hope I win a sweet prize! Merry Christmas.

----------


## azix

Could need all of it. I hope I'm lucky enough. Thanks for this great giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## Hank Moody

STRONK ! Happy holidays yo, thanks for doing this as mentioned STRONK giveaway !

----------


## mmobuyerx

Hope i wont miss it. and Merry Xmas to all you guys :Smile:

----------


## saceralol

Pick a place!

----------


## Xel

This is really nice!

----------


## Chaban416

Soap for Prez!!!!

----------


## Leynd

Much love to Soap!

----------


## xbihx

Hit me up with soapbox for hunter  :Smile:

----------


## xXPat30Xx

Merry Christmas !!!

----------


## Bambusbar

Presto magic.

----------


## zadaza

Merry Christmas

----------


## topalsinek

Merry Christmas all

----------


## moniak

Wow nice  :Smile: 
Merry Christmas

----------


## Itsab11

merry christmas  :Smile:

----------


## ragnar_

hey guys. i wanna win :P
cool giveaway!!!

----------


## ton1

long time user here

----------


## Deathyaw

Great giveaway Soapbox  :Smile: !

----------


## HI5

Entering for dem sweet sweet headphones!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaylo

Happy Holidays

----------


## Aeneas1992

Happy holidays guys :-)

----------


## evilroad

Rolling for the gifts!

----------


## Bryxx

Posting up for a shot, thanks!

----------


## hankchinaski

merry Xmas

----------


## Waddagundar

ME ME ME! I don't deserve it, but.....

----------


## x4kep

Happy holidays everyone!

----------


## Credas

:Big Grin:  /roll (love the rotations)

----------


## Schythe

Soapbox. :gusta:

----------


## Sweking

Such prizes! Many entering users. Wow.

Nice contest there Soap!

----------


## plexiswe

This sure is awful nice of you! thanks for this great giveaway!! fingers crossed <3

----------


## CreativeXtent

Wonderful thanks for the giveaway

----------


## iKonikqt

I remember using Soapbox at the start of WoD with my Gladiator warrior god did it pull some ridiculous DPS.

----------


## EmuGod

Oh man, having lost my job recently and having a video card that...well...looks like <-------THAT due to the system being dropped (The card ONLY works when it's bent extremely like that. My guess is that one of the solders broke in just the right way, but I've yet to find it.)
I could REALLY use a new graphics card for the holidays ^_^

----------


## Nimesil

i'm in
merry xmas

----------


## Elnortoix

thanks for your giveaways and the programm what i use since 1 year, great job  :Smile:

----------


## Mordark

Merry X-Mas!

----------


## donts

tyvm! Merry xmas

----------


## Willaika

This is awesome! And Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you all!  :Smile:

----------


## Chakal

Thank you for such a great competition.Hopefully try my luck

----------


## BlacK_ner0

merry Christmas to all of you

----------


## vegeta1mike

Merry Christmas soap 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## OCKirdd

Awesome program and awesome Dev team.

That video card would be a huge upgrade. /crossesfingers

----------


## Kelzs

Here goes nothing.

----------


## robble

I'm in! Thanks guys.

----------


## JoeThePlumber

This sounds great lets see of my luck turned!  :Smile:  Thank you Soapbox!

----------


## barbelas

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays

----------


## qasap

This is just awesome! Thank you mann  :Smile:  

GT-N7100 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

----------


## thejae

Hello there! entering the contest! thanks.

----------


## kryptik

long time soapbox user and happy with it.
but everyone loves giveaways, so here I am  :Smile:

----------


## Xtremus

All 11 character are happy with Soap rotation

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year . Keep it up .. Greeting Xtremus

----------


## buskimaster

Merry xmas and have a happy new year to all  :Smile:

----------


## Produktionshuset

merry xmas!

----------


## jmascarell

Soap FTW

Merry xmas!

----------


## imafish2004

Very generous of you soapbox!

Happy holidays and New years all!

----------


## -Avalon-

Merry xmas and thank you soapbox for this great opportunity.
Even if i dont win anything i wish everyone a happy new year  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gerger

Whats happening here

----------


## cpowroks

Thanks for doing this. Youre awesome.

----------


## jsmb768ypl

Enter me please  :Big Grin: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SkillzFirez

Woot good luck to all!

----------


## peoned

Merry Christmas

----------


## King Protos

Entering in  :Big Grin:

----------


## hackerlol

Enters contest!

----------


## spacek

woohoo!!!!!!!

----------


## gippy

Oh awesome, good luck to all

----------


## erostyle

good luck !!

----------


## SinofGluttony

Merry Christmas and New Year.

----------


## Ilovediablo

hi - That's it!!!

----------


## fre1703

Soapbox Merry Christmas and happy new year <3

----------


## 13LasT

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all of you!

----------


## bovidae

this is an epic giveaway

merry christmas everyone and a happy new year

----------


## dennon01

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

----------


## NewHorizon

Giving it a go! Amazing product and service. If looking for a bot to call home this is the way to go. Thanks for doing this Soapbox and Merry Christmas everyone.

----------


## rawrkitty

<3 Go Soapbox

----------


## mrcaesar

SBR are awesome!

----------


## fletcherkid

This is great! Happy Holidays everyone!

----------


## grimmeged

wow, merry christmas!

----------


## aznracrx

Sick! I remember back when you made PQR scripts nice to see you're still contributing to this community.

----------


## cor3

Hello and Thanks for this awesome giveaway ! Wish you all guys Happy Christmas and Happy New Year !

----------


## Xalah

Merry Christmas to everyone on OC!

As for the contest, Good luck to everyone!

----------


## SLOWLYMORE2

I use soapbox all the time, it's amazing  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Thanks for running this giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## bigd123456

Happy holidays! Long time user of SB from the days when you only sold profiles for PQR. Hope the project continues providing performance and safety oriented solution for the new expansion.

----------


## BioXar

Happy Holidays, and wanna thank you for Soap doing this give away, and I wanna say that SoaP is awesome for all PvE rotations.

----------


## DommyDomuk

Hopefully it's not to late to sign up!

Thank you Soapbox!

----------


## Whoopmaster

happy new year guys! thanks for all soap!

----------


## mach1920

Happy New Year and thanks SBR!

----------


## rpritchett

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, SoapBox FTW!!!!

----------


## royoneal213

Awesome Giveaway! 

Good luck to all, and thanks again Soapbox!

----------


## hikage

thanks soapbox, I love your program.

----------


## dsov1978

Soapbox loader is broken and not working!!! Can anyone tell us why? Several of my friends that use soap having same probs!!

----------


## vatrak

Good luck all!

----------


## slauterhause

Happy New Years everyone.

----------


## Kizari

It warms my heart to see people share with others in this way.
Happy New Year to everyone on the Ownedcore forums!

----------


## Gremory12

Hmm replying for the awesomeness. 
looking forward to keeping up in the new year

----------


## EvgenyR

Happy new year!

----------


## spawnpl

Amazing Giveaway!!! GL Everyone.....

----------


## khld

Have my spleen.

----------


## Joey Register

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Excellent program!

----------


## jerrettdavis

Great product and cool giveaway! Hope I win!!!

----------


## rail3r85

Happy new year!

----------


## Newkostya

Soap is the best  :Big Grin:

----------


## KingKhaoticZ

Thanks for the giveaway, I'll give it a go.

----------


## shcepab0ss

Lets go!  :Smile:

----------


## floWWW

Happy new year Soap :- )

----------


## Coolermarster

Yay i replied! SoapBox FTW!

----------


## Freb

I'm in! Soap OP

----------


## xflixx

Happy New Year Soapbox  :Smile:  

i use ur DK Routines for long time!they work really well and im satisfied that you guys still improve the Routines and do so much for your Community. 

Kepp it up SBR Team!

----------


## Maccer

Entering the contest.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killalots

Entering the contest! :P

----------


## Lawlyouqt

Been away from WoW for a while, decided to come back and play FFXIV and low and behold you developed something for it. Good stuff.

----------


## Berke_96

Eyy happy new year

----------


## bobtehnerd

Happy new year!

----------


## Analtorpedo

Lets hope I win. Ur Rotation is amazing btw.

----------


## xoonik

This is very nice of you. Count me in!

Merry christmas!

----------


## Smitten

Ah why not.  :Cool:

----------


## Messastsu

Chamone !!!

----------


## Pqrdealer

Happy new year :Smile:

----------


## SmOuz

Entering the contest.

And Happy New Year :-)

----------


## Omaha303

Entering the contest and wishing everyone Happy New Year  :Wink:

----------


## -Ryuk-

Great to see you giving back to the community  :Smile:

----------


## vitalic

Toasting in epic bread!

----------


## madden92

I am here to win the grand prize, thank you! ) anything will do actually.

----------


## Xolve

Thanks Soap!

----------


## genebart

Thanks soapbox!! WIsh me luck!

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Contests are always nice.

----------


## vagabund132

Thanks a lot, hopefully I will win something for the first time in my life  :Wink:

----------


## welshdave

Happy new Year everyone  :Smile:

----------


## pm260

Soapbox is great !

----------


## tialk

wow Soapbox, it's great you give something (big thing  :Wink: ) back to the community !

----------


## milkydoo

Hope I win!

----------


## kebbbab

Woah, you guys are super generous!

----------


## Verox__

Good luck to everybody involved in this raffle and may the RNG be in your favour

----------


## Zarexyh

Hope to win! Great product  :Smile:

----------


## sendeos23

Thread moved - my ticket is back in ! Good luck all  :Smile:

----------


## Trojcio

Best of luck!

----------


## b00tch

gl all and thx Soap <3

----------


## murphy1

soapbox pqr was the reason i played (and stopped after ban  :Frown: ) wow!

----------


## Fistu22

Good luck guys  :Smile:

----------


## Titansteel

Long time user of Soapbox Rotations love and can't live with out it!!! Good luck everyone Happy New Year  :Smile:  !

----------


## spacers

i hope i'm winning or to late ?

----------


## Soapbox

*The day has come, everyone!


Registration for the Giveaway is now CLOSED!



We had a total of 363 posts!


I will now generate 6 Random Numbers between 2 and 364. I will then find that post number, and verify they did not double post and meet the requirements of the giveaway. The 3 Runners up can claim their prizes immediately since they are all the same. The top 3 winners will get to claim their prizes in order of their ranking. I will post the results here soon! Good Luck!*

----------


## Soapbox

Winner #1(*Claimed - Nvidia 980ti Video Card*): Post Number 133 (*Mulstarr*) 
Winner #2(*Prize not claimed*): Post Number 97 (*madsjuul*)
Winner #3(*Prize not claimed - Waiting on Winner #2*): Post Number 254 (*Sweking*)

Runner Up #4(*Prize not claimed - Waiting on Winner #3*): Post Number 288 (*spacek*)
Runner Up #5(*Prize not claimed - Waiting on Winner #4*): Post Number 112 (*G0tha*)
Runner Up #6(*Prize not claimed - Waiting on Winner #5*): Post Number 106 (*BUBBABUNCH*)



Proof of selection using the WoW "Roll" system: 


Congratulations to all of the winners! I will be PMing the top 3 Winners starting with the first winner. Once they have selected their prize, the next winner will get to pick from the remaining prizes. If a winner has not claimed their prize within (5) days of me contacting them via PM, the person that was selected after them will take their place and a new number will be drawn to because the bottom runner up.

----------


## trunken2001

Congratz winners,  :Smile:  Bye bye Graphics card! haha!

----------


## Titansteel

Gratz everyone !

----------


## D3Boost

Grats to everyone who won  :Smile:

----------


## rdruid69

> Congratz winners,  Bye bye Graphics card! haha!


This ^

Gratz all

----------


## Apsalaar

Whoooraaah

----------


## tezzarist

congrats to all the winners hopefully next time ill get lucky hehe in mean time back to using soaps rotation in some more mythric raids hehe :-)

----------


## tenaciouzd

QQ =[ Thx for the give away

----------


## Amalizzy

Oh well, better luck next time, and thanks for the giveaway.
Congratulations to winners.  :Cool:

----------


## Derpy767

^.^ merry xmas! happy new year!

----------


## Shrekle

Grats to winners!

----------


## Sweking

254 my new lucky number! ;D

Awaiting your PM!  :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

> 254 my new lucky number! ;D
> 
> Awaiting your PM!


Grats! Waiting on a response from madsjuul, the 2nd place winner. If he does not respond in 4 days you will take his place. As soon as he responds or when 4 days elapses I will contact you. *Mulstarr's* GTX 980ti is on the way to him!

----------


## Shadorinn

Gratz to the lucky winners, and thanks to Soapbox for hosting such an event  :Smile:

----------


## vvvat

Gratz all winners and thanks Soapbox for a chance.

----------


## d8abyte

Grats Winners  :Smile:

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

I actually won something! :-p
and thanks for the contest Soapbox!!!

----------


## iMigu

what an awesome giveaway, gz for all the winners!  :Smile:

----------


## Loque

Thank you soap for this amazing competition! I can't believe I won! Woohoo, congratulations to all other winners!

----------

